# Fun in Taylor Creek



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Each morning, Red and I hike in Taylor Creek - here are some shots from this morning - what a wonderful spot for V's to run! There are plenty of birds and critters to watch and run after. Hope you enjoy the shots.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great pics.
Maybe we can meet up with our Darby there one day.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

We love Taylor Creek too! Great shots!


----------



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Whats a foxtail??


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Penny needs to join you and Red soon!


----------

